# How many shrimp?



## phillarrow (8 Apr 2008)

Is there a rule for adding shrimp? (e.g. one shrimp per 10L or something) I'd like to have just enough to be effective with algae control along with my Oto's in my main tank and on there own in my 25L nano.


----------



## fishgeek (9 Apr 2008)

i started with about 1o in a 2ft tank with terrible bba , only now that there is (at a guess) close to 100 is the algae controlled

shrimp are good algae eaters only effective really when in large numbers and not able to feed on fish food

if used with a normal tank then i doubt they would make a hugh difference , for plants i would suggest movbing badly affected plants to the shrimp tank for cleannig then return to normal tank once recoverd

as with anything stocking rules(of thumb) are purely rough guides, as long as water quality is maintained then shrimp ccan be crowded in 

andrew


----------



## Themuleous (9 Apr 2008)

I have 12 in my 20lt nano.

Andrew is right in that they are only effective for algae control in large numbers.  And that is often a lot more than you would think.  Unless you have other tanks to spread them around, it does mean that once the algae is gone you have to feed them, but a bit of algae wafer every so often seems to keep mine going.

Perhaps a general guide would be something like 1 for every 4 liters of tank water i.e. 2 per gallon.  But thats very rough.

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Apr 2008)

Shrimp can be kept in larger groups than fish bcause they only prduce a small amount of waste, for a 25l, about 15-20 should be ok.


----------

